
Friday's Most Read Letter: Ban Cryptocurrencies to Tackle Cyber Attacks (FT.com) - mbgaxyz
https://t.co/39kKNrSqli
======
slitaz
Also, ban the weapon industry to tackle wars.

------
schoen
I'm not sure if this was flagged because of the subject matter or because of
the use of the link shortener. Did you use a link shortener to bypass a
paywall here, or for some other reason?

